
India power plant fire: Nine reported dead in major blaze in Telangana - teacupnews
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-53861457
======
enlightenedone
Could also be a cyberattack,given the border tensions with country have one of
the most advanced cyber military,

You never know!

